# Configure Beetel 220BX1 Modem for Dataone.



## ECE0105 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,

A friend of mine, had an Airtel BB Connection, and had purchased a Beetel 220BX1 Modem from them. But now, he has switched to Dataone and was kind enough to gift me the Modem for use with my Dataone BB.

I was however able to connect with the Dial-up kind of application, but I would like to know, how to configure the modem with the Dataone User name and Pwd. so that it automatically logs into the BB Connection, rather than me having to power on the modem and then double click on the icon to connect....

P.S.  The Modem was Purchased from Airtel and The Airtel rep. has taken away the phone, after surrendering the connection. So, I believe the use of this modem is perfectly legal.


----------



## ECE0105 (Aug 1, 2008)

Need help guys !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

